# Gesshin Ginga Western Handled Special until the end of July 4th



## JBroida (Jul 1, 2017)

Hey Guys, with our most recent deliveries, we've ended up with a huge number of western handled gesshin ginga knives. We thought we'd make something special out of this and are running a special until the end of July 4th. Use the code "July4" (without quotes obviously) at checkout for a great deal on any of the knives on this page:

https://www.japaneseknifeimports.com/collections/gesshin-ginga-western-handled

This ends at 11:59pm on July 4th (PDT... UTC/GMT -7 hours)


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Jul 1, 2017)

I wish I was in the market for more knives right now!


----------



## daddy yo yo (Jul 2, 2017)

Thank you!


----------



## malexthekid (Jul 2, 2017)

What aboynamedsuita said!!!!


----------



## daddy yo yo (Oct 21, 2017)

daddy yo yo said:


> Thank you!



Just a brief follow-up:
I got myself a 240 Western stainless gyuto but due to a separated shoulder I could only try the knife today... Anyway, this knife is a pleasure to use! Only cut onions and white cabbage today but, man, this could become my favorite Western!


----------

